# Finding Honey Malt



## Bitches Brew (8/4/13)

I have just returned to Australia after living in the US for the past 6 years. I have had trouble finding Gambrinus honey malt which I use in a number of brews. Does anyone know a source of this specialty malt in Australia? I have previously tested a variety of substitutes but nothing truly replicates the character of this versatile malt.


----------



## NewtownClown (8/4/13)

Never been able to source it here.
Melanoidin Malt (Weyermann) is accepted as a good sub... tried it?


----------



## Bitches Brew (8/4/13)

Thanks for the response. Melanoidin is similar in that a little goes a long way in a brew but it tends to be maltier and it doesn't really give that strong honey flavour. I've also played around with belgian aromatic malt which is proposed as a substitute. Real honey tends to lighten the body of the brews I've used it in, probably because like sugar it is highly fermentable. I don't think there really is a good substitute for honey malt. I was hoping someone knew how to source it.


----------



## manticle (8/4/13)

I think you might be out of luck.

I've never seen it for sale here, can't find it listed at any of the stores I know and considering it's only made by one malster in the world, I think it's going to be hard to get.


Nonetheless try emailing Bintani (malt distributors) and get in touch with the various online stores to see if they might consider getting some in.

http://bintani.com.au/contact-us

Any chance that a different brand might have a sub that works best until you can source some?

Castle for example: http://castlemalting.com.au/


----------



## Bitches Brew (8/4/13)

Cheers. I tried a number of local and foreign brew supply sites, but I didn't try Bintani. I will give them a go.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (14/4/13)

Bitches Brew said:


> Cheers. I tried a number of local and foreign brew supply sites, but I didn't try Bintani. I will give them a go.


Please keep us informed of how you go. I recently tried to replicate a Kona Big Wave Golden Ale, used melanoidin but as you said, it doesn't give that honey taste.


----------



## djar007 (14/4/13)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NM9AVI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KQZXNM4Q71FY

They will ship it but, expensive and not sure about customs quarantine rules on it.


----------



## Judanero (14/4/13)

djar007 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007NM9AVI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KQZXNM4Q71FY
> 
> They will ship it but, expensive and not sure about customs quarantine rules on it.


I've got grain from os no probs-not to say that there isn't a rule against,but I had no problems. (except that I didn't realise the postage before I committed to buy, lesson learnt the "drunken purchase" way.)

That being said though, it is expensive as ****, just checked the link and was about 90 bucks to have 4lbs of honey malt sent here.


----------



## Mardoo (15/4/13)

Perhaps if you ask your LHBS to order in a whole sack they might be amenable. I would bet you'd find enough folks on AHB wanting it so you could part it out. I've really been wanting to use the Gambrinus Honey Malt but don't have a mill so I haven't tried to organize folks to go in on a sack.


----------



## Mardoo (15/4/13)

MilesFan if you're in Melbourne there's currently a Bulk Buy going on:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71717-grain-bulk-buy-melbourne-may-2013/#entry1020555


----------



## djar007 (15/4/13)

I rang Bintani . No good. Told me to ring G and G . Rang them and they will ask suppliers if they can get it. I will email the american company and ask them how much for a sack or two and how much to ship.


----------



## Bitches Brew (15/4/13)

Mardoo, I spoke to 2 LHBS and no dice. I have also spoken to most of the online sites in Oz and a number of US sites. Basically, there isn't enough interest from brewers here to warrant the cost and effort of ordering it from Gambrinus. djar007 and Judanaro, thanks for the info. I brew on a budget and I don't think at this stage I can justify $90 for 4lbs. I will keep looking and maybe if the bigger online sites get enough requests they may decide to import it. If I find out anything I will post it to keep everyone updated. Thanks everyone for all of your effort!


----------



## Feldon (16/4/13)

If its the shipping cost from the US that is the issue, you could request a quote from a shipping broker like Price USA (there are others). Haven't used them myself, but I recall several other posts on AHB about people using these services to reduce shipping costs from the US, and for getting products here from vendors who refuse to ship to Aust. 

The way it works is the shipping broker orders the product for you in their name and gets it delivered to their warehouse somewhere in the US (and many US vendors offer free shipping within mainland USA - so that makes the shipping free so far). The shipping broker then bundles up your parcel with those of hundreds of other Australian customers (people ordering all sorts of stuff - clothes, frypans, etc); and negotiates a cheap transport deal with a shipping company to get the bulk shipment to Aust. Economies of scale come in to play. The broker charges you a fee, usually based on a percentage of your purchase cost.

Can work out much cheaper, just may take a bit longer to get here.


----------



## djar007 (16/4/13)

I am familiar with the freight forwarding services. I have used them on Amazon before. That may be the way to go, if necessary. I have just emailed Mattius at Gambrinus and await a reply. I will keep you posted . Grain and Grape looked into it for me but no luck. But they were very helpful as usual. So fingers crossed I can get some direct


----------



## Ross (16/4/13)

I've never tried Honey malt as it's not currently available in Australia, but it's colour, aroma & flavour descriptors are spot on for Weyermann Carared, so it's what I'd use.

Cheers Ross


----------

